# Bruxing Mice?



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I realize that this isn't exactly a rat question, but I'm curious: are mice able to brux, or is it a strictly rattie trait?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thyme said:


> I realize that this isn't exactly a rat question, but I'm curious: are mice able to brux, or is it a strictly rattie trait?


They brux and even boggle I am told (haven't seen it yet, but I am relatively new to mouse keeping) 

bruxxing is also the way a rat and mouse keeps its teeth worn down properly


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Aww, because I'm pet-sitting four mice, and while I was holding the baby the other day, it made a noise that sounded almost like a little brux for a while. It was very cute. 
Thanks!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had two boys who would brux and boggle continuously when you stroked them. They were very happy little lads


----------

